# Caesar



## SYLV9ST9R (Jun 2, 2021)

Really liking how this one turned out, especially once it powered on!
I’m not normally a big mod guy, and most of the time, the Zoom MS-50g will fit that role, but I might either keep this or a tremolo on my board, will see with some playing sessions.
Tried out the black 3PDT from Tayda, as I thought it completed the black look pretty well. I really love the color of that matte light blue enclosure and it fits with its Boss CE lineage.

The art is a piece by Italian street artists Sten & Lex. I was digging through old archives to see if I had any interesting picture and I found that .jpg that was on my computer since at least 2008! I thought it fitted the Julia imagery and at the same time had a grainy drippy feel, hence the lightly distressed font.


----------



## fig (Jun 3, 2021)

Very nice! That is a great image choice 😍


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jun 3, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> Fantastic





fig said:


> Very nice! That is a great image choice 😍


Thanks guys!


----------



## uranium_jones (Jun 3, 2021)

This looks fantastic. I may move this one up to the front of the line once I can afford to get more enclosures.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jun 3, 2021)

quality_jones said:


> This looks fantastic. I may move this one up to the front of the line once I can afford to get more enclosures.


I took a 15 min break from work the morning to play a bit, and it's quite nice.


----------



## Dali (Jun 3, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> I know a lot of people grew tired of chorus (and flange) but not me.


As a teenager in the mid-80's, I can't get enough Chorus and Flanger...

I'm also in love with the César/Julia Chorus I built.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jun 3, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> I know a lot of people grew tired of chorus (and flange) but not me. This is the fuzzy factory of CE-2s. Really wanna build a chorus, do the aion blue shift..now that's a chorus!


That looks like a crazy/fun build indeed!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Feb 4, 2022)

Just a little update to showcase how good the UV- printed gradient (with a gloss varnish to even the color)  turned out on this one.


----------



## princeofyams (Feb 4, 2022)

Love how both the LED are just a perfect colour match with the UV. That's a keeper for sure.


----------



## Barry (Feb 4, 2022)

Nice, reminds me I got to get mine printed


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Feb 4, 2022)

Nice job in both of them! 👍

The Caesar is still one of my favorite pedals. I pitted it against an actual Julia and I couldn’t tell the difference. Really lovely effect. Best chorus in my opinion.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Feb 4, 2022)

Barry said:


> Nice, reminds me I got to get mine printed


Yes! And also a special thanks to you for getting me that clear shaft pot!


jeffwhitfield said:


> Nice job in both of them! 👍
> 
> The Caesar is still one of my favorite pedals. I pitted it against an actual Julia and I couldn’t tell the difference. Really lovely effect. Best chorus in my opinion.


Thanks. I was playing it earlier and something seemed off, and then I remembered I had to adjust the trimpot 🤦‍♂️
And I second your opinion.


----------

